# Ram Air designator



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

My 65 is supposed to be one of 300 factory installed Ram Air GTO options which would make it a rare GTO for sure.. My question is how can I prove that. I have the PHS papers and all the original DOC's supporting the sale but I can not find any indication of where the Ram Air option would be.. Anyone have any clues?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No factory Ram Air systems were ever installed in 1965. They were all dealer installed late (Aug/65) in the 65 model year.





__





65 389 Tri-Power and Ram Air - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


65 389 Tri-Power and Ram Air 64-65 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes sir. Thanks for that. I found further evidence dealer only installed for 65..


----------

